# Leer una señal de video compuesta con un microcontrolador



## moro512 (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola a todos que tal.

Bueno tengo un proyecto, en el que el debo leer la señal que sale de una camara (señal compuesta de video) con un microcontrolador. debo poder distinguir entre negro y blanco.

he investigado y el video compuesto es una señal bastante compleja y queria saber si alguien tiene alguna idea de como puedo realizar este proyecto.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 12, 2009)

En general, la tarea de leer la información de una señal de video y poderla procesar posteriormente se hace con circuitos llamados FRAME GRABBERS. Dale una mirada al tema... Salu2.


----------



## moro512 (Ago 13, 2009)

Que tal tecnogirl.

si le di una checada a eso de los FRAME GRABBERS y esta bastante interesante.
bueno una de las reglas para mi proyecto es que la señal de video compuesta debe ser leida directamente por el microcontorlador entonces colocar un FRAME GRABBER no me es posible   
agradesco tu aporte, nunca habia escuchado de un FRAME GRABBER.  
No se si tu o alguien mas que este leyendo este tema tenga alguna idea por que si estoy en serios apuros   

gracias de antemano


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 15, 2009)

Pero es que en el corazon de un Frame Grabber hay un micro. La idea es que te documentes sobre este dispositivo y conozcas cómo funciona y luego ya tienes las herramientas para hacer la tarea con cualquier micro. Salu2.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 15, 2009)

Leerla es bastante facil.... la señal de video se compone de 3 partes principales que se pueden identificar facilmente:

El nivel de "super negro" (0V) que es donde se mandan los pulsos de sincronia, el nivel de negro que es el area obscura de la pantalla y el nivel de blanco que es el area brillante de la pantalla

El problema en si no es leerla...es tener un PIC con la suficiente velocidad que te de tiempo de realizar el proceso que quieras realizar...a mi me toco tratar de generar video con un PIC de 4MHz y ademas de que no habia espacio para error la señal salia muy cruda, por lo que un PIC por debajo de los 20MHz generalmente no te sirve

Intenta buscando información en estos temas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generar-senal-video-ntsc-usando-pic-15460/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/tv-osciloscopio-6963/


----------



## moro512 (Ago 15, 2009)

k onda chico 3001 estube viendo los enlaces que pusiste y pues esto del video quiza no sea tan complejo como pensaba   jejejej pero aun sigo teniendo mis dudas. segun lo que investigue la señal de video es como 3 señales en 1(la señal de luminicencia, la del color y la señal de sincronia) para mi proyecto solo necesito distinguir la linea negra sobre un fondo blanco, supongo que todo se resume a meter la señal al micro y distinguir los pulsos de sincronia para diferenciar cada linea y distinguir los voltajes para la parte del color.

Ahora mi problema es como meter esa señal al micro  supongo que para distinguir los niveles de voltaje con el micro hay que pasar la señal por un convertidor analogico a digital o alguien tiene una mejor idea   

Chico 3001 la información que me diste fue GRAN AYUDA pero aun no logro agarrar la idea completamente. si me pudieras explicar un poco mas de como se comporta la señal de video compuesta. en la imagen aun no logro distinguir los pulsos de sincronia y los datos del video.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2009)

Si solo quieres distinguir sincronia, blanco y negro te recomiendo mejor que uses comparadores con algun opamp rapido (el LM311 creo que puede servir pero a duras penas), y alimentar esa salida con el PIC


----------



## moro512 (Ago 18, 2009)

K onda.

Pues si llegue a pensar en los comparadores pero el problema es que me exigen que la señal de la camara debe de entrar directo, el micro debe procesar completamente la señal. 
Ciertamente debo distinguir entre blanco y negro pero tambien debo saber hacia donde se va la linea negra.

lo que me causa conflicto para entender la señal compuesta de video es que como en la parte de video se distingue entre blanco y negro (o todos los demas colores). Si tienes una línea negra en un fondo blanco sale un pico en la señal o como  se comporta.

Puedes ver los siguientes links para que te des una idea de lo que tengo que realizar 

YouTube - Asia SmartCar Race

de verdad gracias por la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2009)

La señal seria algo parecido al dibujo de abajo, el nivel de blanco mide 1V, el negro 0.3V y los pulsos de sincronia son los que bajan hasta 0V


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Parece que necesitas un micro con ADC incorporado que tenga una velocidad de conversion lo suficientemente rapida para procesar la señal NTSC, cuadro por cuadro. Salu2.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 21, 2009)

O pensandolo mejor, no seria necesario el ADC, pero si un PIC muy rapido como dijo Chico3001. Por ejemplo, el flanco del pulso de sincronismo, que es la parte negativa de la señal de video compuesta (flanco azul, numero 1, en la gráfica adjunta) se puede detectar con un optoacoplador y este, a su vez se puede leer por un pin de entrada del PIC y permitiria sincronizar la lectura de la señal de video. A continuacion hacemos un delay de unos 4.7 µs + 4.7 µs = 9.4 µs y estariamos en el inicio de la señal de video compuesta que tiene la información de la pista (flanco azul, numero 2 de la gráfica adjunta). La señal de video se lee como si fuera una señal digital (quizá  haya que amplificarla con un transistor o un Op Amp) a fin de detectar la presencia de la linea guia (de color negro) como aparece en el ultimo esquema de Chico3001.

La parte de la señal de video con información de la pista dura 52.6 µs, supongamos que el micro puede leer esa señal unas 10 veces, entonces, perfectamente se puede saber en dónde esta el carrito (o la camara) en relacion a la linea guia de la pista de la siguiente manera:

Si detecta la guia entre la primera y la 3 lectura, la guia aparece a la izquierda de la imagen, luego el carrito se ha salido por la derecha de la pista; si detecta la guia entre la 4 y 6 lectura, el carrito va centrado y por último, si detecta la guia despues de la 7 lectura, la guia esta a la derecha de la imagen de video, o sea, el carrito se ha salido a la izquierda
de la pista. Con esa información, el microcontrolador toma accion correctiva. Qué opinan ?. Salu2.


----------



## moro512 (Ago 24, 2009)

Bueno antes que nada gracias a chico3001 y tecnogirl por la ayuda que me han dado. Gracias a ustedes esto de la señal compuesta de video se ha vuelto muy sencillo. 

Bueno empesemos con las preguntas otra vez. me parecio muy interesante la propuesta de tecnogirl pero aun tengo unas pocas dudas. se supone que la señal de vdeio es línea por línea (como las lineas azules de la imagen adjunta) entonces hay que hacer el chequeo de linea por linea para recorrer toda la imagen. pero dentro de una sola línea como se identifan los diferentes colores, en este caso el negro y el blanco. 
tengo entendido que el blanco va a dar el voltaje mas alto y el negro el mas bajo, Entonces si la línea negra va por el centro de la imagen (como en el adjunto) la señal de video empezará con un nivel alto de voltaje despues tendra una bajon de voltaje y por ultimo regresará al nivel alto y asi será en todas las líneas de la imagen. Si la línea negra eata a la izquierda de la imagen entonces el bajo voltaje lo tendre al principio de la señal. 

Aqui la cuestion es que necesitare un micro que tenga la velocidad necesaria para poder checar la información de la sñela varias veces en un lapso de 52.6 µs y hacer lo mismo con varias lineas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 24, 2009)

moro512 dijo:


> Aqui la cuestion es que necesitare un micro que tenga la velocidad necesaria para poder checar la información de la sñela varias veces en un lapso de 52.6 µs y hacer lo mismo con varias lineas.




Exacto... y alli es donde comienzan los problemas... necesitas un micro lo suficientemente rapido para procesar esa información... ademas lo que se expone es un sistema "ideal" pero en un sistema real vas a tener tonos de gris e información de ruido de fondo, etc, asi que habria que hacerse pruebas para encontrar la solucion ideal...


----------



## moro512 (Ago 24, 2009)

Bueno creo que ya tengo lo necesario para comenzar a hacer pruebas con mi camara y el micro que tengo, habra que encontrar la manera para que el ruido en la señal no moleste. pero mientras empezare a ver que onda.
creo que antes de entrar con el micro hare unas pruebas con un amplificador operacional en modo comparador para ver los voltajes y una vez que este mas confiado me metere al micro. o quiza lo haga con el comparador del micro =) de todas maneras me mantendre en contacto para platicarles como va el proyecto y/o discutar algunas dudas que salgan en el camino.


Lo unico que me gustaria que me explicaran es como puedo detectar el flanco del puslo de sincronismo. nunca he trabajado con optoacopladores no se si sea lo mas optimo o si existe otra opción. supongo que tambien necesita ser un componente muy muy rapido para reaccionar a la señal.

gracias de antemano y salu2


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 24, 2009)

Con 2 comparadores sacas el problema.. uno lo usas para detectar cuando la señal de 0V (sincronia) y otro lo usas para detectar 0.3V (negro), cuando ambos esten en nivel alto entonces puedes asumir que estas en blanco... o tmbien puedes subir ligeramente el nivel de la señal del detector de negro para poder detectar un gris obscuro


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 26, 2009)

moro512: El optoacoplador es un diodo y un fototransistor integrados en un circuito integrado pequeñito. Mira el datasheet del 4N25 para que conozcas esta clase de componentes.

Para tu proyecto, prueba con los op amps propuestos por Chico3001 y si te dan
problemas, probamos el optoacoplador, bien ?. Salu2.


----------



## moro512 (Sep 2, 2009)

Orale me parece buena idea iniciar con los amplificador operacionales, ya si sucede algun problema pues veremos como puede ser resuelto o si es mejor utilizar el optoacoplador.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## dreamgame (Sep 3, 2009)

He leido tu post, y unos minutos depues he encontrado esto.
http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/TEII/2006-07/Web_C05/02.html

En ese sitio describe como crear señales de video compuesto con un pic 16F84, ademas de información valiosa de como funcionan las señales de video compuesto.

Igual sacas información suficiente para saber leer bien la señal.

Este es mi primer post asi que un saludo a todos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 3, 2009)

dreamgame: Excelente aporte, gracias y aqui aporto otro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generar-senal-video-ntsc-usando-pic-15460/
Este trata de la manera de generar la señal de video con un PIC y tiene muchas pistas para leer la señal de video. Salu2.


----------



## moro512 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola a todos que tal 

Bueno las cosas con el proyecto van bien ;-) estube viendo los enlaces que han puesto y estas muy buenos igual y aprovechando el tiempo podemos hacer un juego, un pong estria padre. aunque para hacer las cosas mas ineteresante me gustaria provar haciendolo con colores, no solo blanco y negro  que les parece?


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Tu proyecto no es para la competencia Freecale Smart Car race ?.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 9, 2009)

moro512 dijo:


> Hola a todos que tal
> 
> Bueno las cosas con el proyecto van bien ;-) estube viendo los enlaces que han puesto y estas muy buenos igual y aprovechando el tiempo podemos hacer un juego, un pong estria padre. aunque para hacer las cosas mas ineteresante me gustaria provar haciendolo con colores, no solo blanco y negro  que les parece?



Bienvenido a mi mundo... intente hacerlo pero nunca pude lograrlo con PIC (me falto velocidad), sin embargo en el foro hay algunos temas interesantes donde han desarrollado ese tipo de aplicaciones... la verdad no he tenido tiempo de ver a profundidad como resolvieron el problema....


----------



## moro512 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mi proyecto es de hecho para la competencia smart car race de freescale. aun sigo peliandome con la camara pero las cosas van masomenos. aun tengo problemas para detectar el pulso de sincronia. quisa puedan ayudarme con este problema 

Gracias de Antemano


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Claro que si... Revisando el problema y lo que se te hemos dicho, creo que hace falta hablar de otro punto: la imagen NTSC se forma en forma entrelazada, es decir cada imagen que vemos se forma mediante dos barridos de la misma imagen. En una primera pasada se dibujan las lineas pares de la imagen y en la segunda pasada las impares. Y a qué viene esto ? A que es necesario identificar el momento en que se inicia una nueva pantalla detectando los llamados pulsos de sincronismo vertical (aka VSync) y luego si, como ya se ha planteado analizar las lineas horizontales de video... Esto permite tener la certeza de la region de la pantalla que se esta analizando pues de lo contrario no hay manera de saberlo. La buena noticia es que usas la misma circuiteria empleada para leer las lineas de video horizontal y solo hay que programar el PIC para que encuentre las senales VSync.

Esto se esta poniendo interesante... Salu2.


----------



## moro512 (Sep 14, 2009)

Si de hecho si he pensado en la sincronia vertical pero no he encontrado mucha información acerca de ese tema, lo cual me esta dificultando un poco las cosas jejejeje. ahora el problema es saber como funcoina correctamente esto de la sincronia vertical 

Salud2


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

En un anterior post que deje un link a un subforo donde trabajaron extensamente el tema de generar la señal de video compuesto con un PIC. Como te dije, alli dan pistas de la manera de tratar con toda la senal de video. Es un foro extenso pero vale la pena para entender como se lidia con esa senal. Salu2.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 17, 2009)

moro512: Que tipo (marca, modelo) de webcam estas usando ?. Salu2


----------



## moro512 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, perdon pero hacia tiempo que no ponia un post.

Estoy utilizando una camara marca steren modelo CCTV-104

y pues hatsa ahorita las cosas van bien, no como yo esperaba, de hecho vamos alo atrasados jeje (la entrega es el 13 de Nov) y las cosas siguen en experimentaciòn. 

pero todo se resolvera a tiempo 

saludos a todos


----------



## jm072011 (May 14, 2011)

hola como vas con tu proyecto?


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Estas realizando una pregunta en un post que tiene 3 semestres de inactividad y el usuario no volvio por el poro desde el 1-12-2009

Tu post sera moderado por infirigir una norma del foro, lee atenamente estas para evitar que te sucedan estas cosas


----------

